# My painted stone owl is finished.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2021)

I am trying my hand at stone painting. My owl is far from perfect but a whole lot better than the blouse I am trying to sew. lol I made the stand out of the little plastic piece they put in the middle of a pizza box to keep the top from collapsing on the pizza.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 1, 2021)

Holy smokes, Ruth, you took it to a whole other level!

Incredible! The eyes are over-the-top amazing!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The eyes are over-the-top amazing!


@Aunt Marg, thanks so much but the triple glaze I sprayed on really helped show off the eyes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Aunt Marg, thanks so much but the triple glaze I sprayed on really helped show off the eyes.


You knocked it out of the park, Ruth!

The glazing is the crowning glory!

The eyes have such depth... so perfectly real, and I just love how you added the little white flecks of paint to the eyes to mimic light reflection.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am trying my hand at stone painting. My owl is far from perfect but a whole lot better than the blouse I am trying to sew. lol I made the stand out of the little plastic piece they put in the middle of a pizza box to keep the top from collapsing on the pizza.View attachment 152735


fabulous.! I do envy you being so artistic


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Oh!  That's adorable!  You are quite talented!


----------



## Pecos (Mar 1, 2021)

Very Nice! 
The work on the eyes is truly exceptional.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2021)

Great job!

What's next!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow, that’s fantastic.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2021)

I want to be the highest bidder.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 1, 2021)

That’s super cute.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 1, 2021)

i want that owl----that is beautiful work


----------



## lia (Mar 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am trying my hand at stone painting. My owl is far from perfect but a whole lot better than the blouse I am trying to sew. lol I made the stand out of the little plastic piece they put in the middle of a pizza box to keep the top from collapsing on the pizza.View attachment 152735


oh my gosh! that's very pretty.


----------



## Dana (Mar 1, 2021)

I love your owl


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2021)

What talent!!!


----------



## katlupe (Mar 18, 2021)

I love it!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 18, 2021)

Love your owl!  You are so talented.


----------



## Lee (Mar 18, 2021)

Ruth, quality work, you could sell those on Etsy. Love the idea of the pizza stand.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2021)

So cute!!


----------



## officerripley (Mar 18, 2021)

Gorgeous! Thanks for showing us! (There are a lot of artists here on SF, aren't there?)


----------

